# Wicket - BSP signIn2 ... Cookies



## reibi (25. Okt 2010)

Hi
Aus den Wicket-BSPielen hier
Wicket Examples

gehts bei mir um das hier:
Wicket Examples - signin2

Wenn das Häckchen bei "remember me" angeklickt ist, funktioniert das zwar solange der Browser auf ist ... wird er aber geschlössen, dann ist die Session weg. Denke mal das liegt an der Lebensdauer des Kekses.

Wie kann ich die denn setzen?

Gruss


----------



## XHelp (25. Okt 2010)

Bei dem Quelltext kriege ich 404, deswegen kann ich jetzt das nicht genau sagen.
Aber da werden 2 Cookies erstellt. In dem einen ist die Lebensdauer 1 Monat, in dem einen (der eigentlich wichtig ist) ist die gar nicht gesetzt, deswegen wird er vermutlich direkt vernichtet.
Schau einfach nach wie die den einen Cookie setzen und wie den anderen.


----------



## reibi (25. Okt 2010)

Hi XHelp

Du kriegst warscheinlich sowas hier: "HTTP Status 404 - /signinXXXXX/index.jsp"

Dann musst DU einfach in der Datei:SigInPanel - public final class SignInForm- METHODE: public final void onSubmit() - folgende Zeile rausschmeissen:


```
if (!continueToOriginalDestination()) {
```
und die schliessende Klammer noch!

Gruss


----------



## XHelp (25. Okt 2010)

Ich habe überhaupt keine Datei, ich klicke auf den Link wo "Source Code" steht 
Und die Beschreibung zum 404 heißt:


> HTTP Status 404 - Could not find sources for the page you requested


----------

